# Should you turn up your nose at souse? That depends



## Meanderer (May 23, 2014)

Read the label. How many times have we been told that?

http://hamptonroads.com/2010/06/should-you-turn-your-nose-souse-depends


----------



## Pappy (May 23, 2014)

Had no idea what it was but doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## Falcon (May 23, 2014)

There are so many "everyday" things to eat I don't think I'd surprise my taste buds with anything like that.

On the other hand, if they DIDN'T put all the ingredients on the labels, if it looked good and tasted good, might as well eat it.

  What the heck.  Just keep your will updated.


----------



## Meanderer (May 23, 2014)

I remember a buddy who was working for a spell in China as a computer programmer, who told of a bowl of soup that had been served to him.  He wasn't sure what most of the items were...but there was one thing he could identify...floating in the middle of the bowl...he knew what THAT was.  It was a pig's snout staring up at him...I guess you could say it was a case of the pig turning up his nose!


----------



## Ina (May 23, 2014)

My father love hogshead cheese, and from what I've read here, I think it is what you are calling souse. As a child I help my German grandmother boil and chop the hogs head meat, then we added the mixture to the boiled down liquid, after it cooled down we would spread the whole mixture onto cookie sheets, and put them in the cooler until it set up. We would slice the slabs into 5 inch squares, and wrap each slab in plastic wrap. I never acquired a taste for it myself.:stirthepot: :yuk:


----------



## Meanderer (May 23, 2014)

Yeah Ina, that sounds about right.  Did it look like this:




http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=5690


----------



## Ina (May 23, 2014)

Yes Meaderer, That is what it look it. My father live his last five years with us, and about once a month we would search all the stores for his favorite hogshead treat. When he got depressed, a good sized slab of hogs head cheese and jalapenos together,or Loisanna hot sause would all ways put a smile on his face. I also would put up a large crock of sour kraut to go as a side dish.


----------



## Bettyann (May 23, 2014)

So funny, Ina, my dad loved headcheese, too! :sentimental:...and he loved pickled pigs feet! I can still go back in time and see them sitting in that same familiar spot in our frig!
I had totally forgotten about souse... most food way back when was MUCH safer to eat ... before hormones, chemicals, antibiotics and the evil Monsanto entered the picture!
Hope everyone has a nice weekend!
Bettyann


----------



## Ina (May 23, 2014)

Bettyann, all of this talk of the old ways of cooking food, make me wish we could convince today's generation that it is better for them than all the fast foods of today. But I find that the younger people of today, think it is a waste of time. But they all love it when I make my spaghetti sauce. I cook it for 12 to 14 hours in the deep well of my 1942 Chambers stove. I guess I'm just Old fashion.:bigwink::stirthepot:ld:


----------

